# General questions on X-Trail / When did you know the X-Trail was for you ?



## bjwarne (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello. Have been looking at the X-trail and really like it.
There are a few in town that are used, and I may get one.

Just a couple of questions:

a) where was the 2005 X-Trail made? Japan? Other countries? Does that matter?

b) for current owners: what are some of the yearly costs (ballpark) and major things to look out for?

c) over the 4 or 5 years that you have owned yours, any major unexpected repairs?

d) how are the factory repairs to the two rust-prone areas? I think those are the rear door handle (in behind) and the back wheel well.

e) is the engine-intake screw recall something to be concerned about, and do you think a Nissan dealer would be willing to repair?

Thanks in advance ... I know that's a lot of questions.
When did you know the X-Trail was the one for you ?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

bjwarne said:


> When did you know the X-Trail was the one for you ?


The moment I test driven it back in 2003 :thumbup: and I still feel it's a brand new car every time I get into for a drive.


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

bjwarne said:


> a) where was the 2005 X-Trail made? Japan? Other countries? Does that matter?
> 
> *Made in Japan*
> 
> ...



See quote for text.


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

It simply has the best value for money back in 2006....
Panorama, cd changer, heated seats, leather wrapped controls, climate control, washable cargofloor etc. were all included with the price tag of a BASE model cr-v/rav4.
Second reason was the the selectable 4wd system which was unavailable with Rav4/CRV back in 2006
Then it has the unique grey colour (i love grey) and 17" rims were standard (yeh i know 18" is the standard now but 16" was the norm back then)


----------



## tbk (Dec 29, 2008)

Personally I wish it had come with 16" wheels, as there is way more tire selection than for the 17".


----------



## Ice512 (Oct 16, 2006)

tbk said:


> Personally I wish it had come with 16" wheels, as there is way more tire selection than for the 17".


never planned to change the stock alloys anyways, love how they look. 
As for winter tires i had no problems locating my set of Toyo's.


----------



## BrianJ (Nov 3, 2006)

We've had ours for 2 1/2 years and 35,000 mostly city kilometers, nothing has gone wrong except for a squeaky dashboard that was fixed per a tech bulletin on warranty. Had it at the dealer this week for an oil change/scheduled service and they say the brake pads are still 70% front/60%rear remaining. It's been an extremely practical vehicle, easy to drive and easy to park because it's quite compact; it takes up notably less space in the garage than the Maxima it replaced. If you put up the cargo net you can put a fair bit of stuff in the back and it cruises down the highway quite nicely. It is based on a compact car, so while it is basically comfortable and rides well, it is not luxurious. When we bought it the only other vehicle we really liked was the Santa Fe, but it was more expensive and looked like it would use more gas.


----------



## vickenp (Mar 28, 2007)

bought brand new in march 07 - while they were being cleared out - currently at 45000kms - live in montreal and put 16" winter steelies - never been stuck and its the perfect winter car with the heated seats/side mirrors/4wheel drive (we leave it in auto)

as for a summer drive, on the 17" rims, its rather nice and smooth, love having the roof all the way open on those casual drives, even while off roading!

easy to park

we drive a lot to toronto and upnorth - very comfortable

on the highway its good on gas, but in city driving, we take a hit - mind u we're used to smaller cars

engine is fine, 5speed would have been a better choice, climbing mountains, a little more torque would help, but its the job

2 adults with 2 kids and all the gear we need

replaced the stock radio, and kept stock speakers, and they r fine

maintance is normal, no surprises

seats wore out quickly, and plastics scratch easy, sunroof rattles a bit

for us back then it was this or the accord - and for less price, with more features, the xtrail won

can't wait to take it on a really big trip to the east coast

wish the new xtrail would be availble in canada - I would spring for it, but typically we keep our cars for 7+ years so no rush

I don't mind bashing it up, esp in the winter snow, find the crv too soft, but probably put together a little better


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Bought in September '05. At the time it was a better value than the CRV. We also looked at the Element but decided it was a bit too utilitarian for our needs.
Only real complaints are the locks freezing and rear brakes wearing WAY too soon.
It's a bit on the small side for our needs now (2 kids and dog) but through no fault of its own.
We're at 70,000 kms now.


----------



## marcel_g (Sep 10, 2007)

bjwarne said:


> Hello. Have been looking at the X-trail and really like it.
> There are a few in town that are used, and I may get one.
> 
> ...
> ...


I just bought a 2006 with 129K on it. I'm a part time artist, and I do a number of art shows every year, and I've come to the point where I need something that has some cargo space and can pull a small trailer. The Element and CR-V were considered but basically the X-Trail was more value for the money. 

Currently, I have an issue with a noise in the rear brakes that I'm trying to get dealt with, but I haven't had it long enough to say otherwise. Mine is really clean rust wise, and after spending a lot of time and money fighting the rust on the 95 pathfinder, I'm looking forward to not having to worry about it.

Marcel


----------



## Owen K. (Feb 22, 2007)

I bought my '06 Xtrail Bonavista in Feruary '07 (#2300) and so far I can say I'm so happy with this rig. I was sold on it when the special edition came out with the added features and low sale price. It offers everything I need and it's more capable than the RAV4 and CRV I was comparing to at the time. Highway passing is effortless and it's a good city driving vehicle too; and great for the winters. Since I have a short commute to and from work I only have 22000 kms on it. Other things I like about it, all mode AWD, 17 inch rims, heated seats, 6 CD changer/speakers, cargo room and sunroof. If I could do it all again, I'd still get the X Trail!


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

when I first saw the x, it said pick me, pick me...and I did.

The following issues are specific to Canada with the cold ...

seriously, 3yr. no problems except the dash noises which were fixed by the dealer only because I had the bulletin number from this forum.

no rust problems but I have an 06 and also get the Rust Check annually. If an 05 doesnt have the rust problem by now, it should be ok. Same for the engine screw thing.

I get the brake service annually to prevent probs mentioned in this forum.

I have 16in wheels for my winter tires so I will have lots of choice when those wear out.


----------



## gpieon (Jun 10, 2008)

Bought a 2005 LE in April of last year. Couldn't be happier. Even with the old marginal all season tires, I drove through everything this winter with no issues.

Reasons:

1) Car maker reputation
2) QR25DE engine - bullet proof
3) big ass sun roof - liking it
4) needed something to carry my MTB's and camping equipment. - I race.

I run a K&N filter and AMSoil in the engine. I am now pulling off ~ 600km per tank.

I had a scary episode last month, that sounded and felt like a tranny issue. When the dealer hoisted it up, they found an old exhaust clamp wedged between the exhaust and the frame member. I had the car up on ramps myself, but my vantage point while on my back didn't allow me to see it.

It's purring again. I have already upgraded the stock speakers and used B-Quiet on all the doors. My wife complains about all the time I spend in my car


----------



## Vista1795 (Dec 11, 2008)

shabalia said:


> no problems except the dash noises which were fixed by the dealer only because I had the bulletin number from this forum


Could someone point me to the bulletin number? I have dash noises. What model year is the bulletin for?


----------



## shabalia (Dec 27, 2005)

The bulletin is from Sept. 05. I did a quick search here but couldn't find the # here just now. I will check back in a few days if no one else has answered you.


----------



## scorneil (Mar 4, 2009)

NTB06-058, dated September 21st, 2006

from this thread


----------



## DallasxNissan (Mar 18, 2009)

Great car, I recommend it to any who is looking for mid rsize SUV between Qazana (hehe) and a Armada.


----------



## P11SR20DET (Sep 19, 2006)

Got mine in June 2007. Doing ~27,000 km on it. No mechanical issues so far - mostly highway driven. It's a company-leased vehicle though, but I treat it like it were mines. I had driven the Suzuki Grand Vitara, and Rav4, but didn't like the CRV for some strange reason. Here are some reasons why I selected the X:

1. 4 wheel ABS disc brakes.
2. Selectable 4WD.
3. Huge sunroof.
4. Washable cargo bed and rear seat backs.
5. The seat upholstery is pleather (?) and makes it extremely easy to clean spills (kids).
6. Looks pretty decent with a wheel/tyre upgrade, and a set of side steps.

Although the plastic upholstery does scratch easily. For some reason I can only get ~300 km on a tank of gas...I don't know if the tuning is out....Or Maybe it has to do with my driving style


----------



## ERBell (Aug 7, 2005)

91000 kms on mine and it's been great. So far the most reliable vehicle I have owned. They are lacking in the acceleration department but considering the mileage I get, I can't complain too much. No rattles or creaks and the ride is good too. I also followed some friend's Landcruiser VX into the bush to a fishing hole. 1.5 hrs off road. No problems. 

I installed an AEM short ram intake. I took off the dry flow AEM filter and installed a K&N filter on the intake and the difference was huge!


----------

